# CSUSA GROUP BUY March 08 **CLOSED**



## IPD_Mrs

***Update 4-10-8***</u>
If your name does not appear in this update then the group buy is complete for you.  This will give you status of the few backorders left as well as shipping refunds that need to be resolved.  If you see shipping refund next to your name, we need to know if you want that refund or if you want it donated to IAP.  If we do not hear from those on the list in regards to the shipping refund, it will be donated to IAP.

Back Orders
Eskimo - B/O 155-5502 Qty 1 - Shipped 4-7-8
jbpaul - B/O 050-9206 Qty 10 - Shipped 4-8-8
Draken - B/O 050-5008 Qty 1 - B/O canceled order shipped 4-10-8
Stevej72 - B/O 050-5008 Qty 2 - B/O canceled order shipped 4-10-8
morecowbell B/O 050-4106 Qty 1 050-9205 Qty 4 - All else shipped, waiting on reply to email.

Shipping Refunds or Donation to IAP
BRobbins629 - $4.35 shipping refund or donation
diamundgem - $.2.55 shipping refund or donation
caddis - $4.05 shipping refund or donation
follow3 - $2.55 shipping refund or donation
rstought - $1.25 IAP Donation **complete**
Brewmeister35 - $4.05 shipping refund or donation
Mick - $3.65 IAP Donation **complete**
ken11011 - $4.35 shipping refund or donation
1nfinity - $3.65 Shipping refund or donation




***Update 3-27-08***
Two of the four orders we placed have been delivered and have been sorted and packed.  There are some back orders and they are noted below.  Those that show shipped should have received an email with your tracking number.  The last two orders are due in on Monday and Tuesday.  If you see a shipping refund next to your name please let us know if you want a refund or the amount to be donated to IAP.  PM us if you have any questions.

ones - Total Verified - Paid - Shipped
BRobbins629 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $4.35 shipping refund
Sbell111 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
Eskimo - Totals Verified - Paid - B/O 155-5502 Qty 1 - Shipped Part One
GoodTurns - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
TxPhi67 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
FreeThinker - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
JCollazo - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
BruceK - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
jbpaul - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
Draken - Totals Verified - Paid - B/O 050-5008 Qty 1
ElMostro - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
warreng8170 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
diamundgem - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $.2.55 shipping refund
caddis - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $4.05 shipping refund
follow3 - PM sent - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $2.55 shipping refund
Stevej72 - Totals Verified - Paid - B/O 050-5008 Qty 2
rstought - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $1.25 shipping refund
darrenjttu - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
Brewmeister35 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $4.05 shipping refund
JC_UAH - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
Dario - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
Nickfff - Totals Re-Verified - Paid - Shipped
tdibiasio - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
Mick - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
** - $3.65 IAP Donation - 050-0385 Qty. 3 Discontinued Refund $32.76 Complete **
ken11011 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $4.35 shipping refund
Geo in Winnipeg - Totals Verified - Paid - Ready to ship on 4-7-8.
bradbn4 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
joseph10s - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
ldb2000 - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - Refund for partial order cancel $2.30
Dan_F - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
PrivatePens - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
1nfinity - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped - $3.65 Shipping refund
cdcarter - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
gtanajewski - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
JimSwift - Totals Verified - Paid - 050-9170 Qty 4 Due Mid April - Shipped - B/O shipped 4-7-8 
el_d - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
morecowbell - Totals Verified - Paid - B/O
050-4106 Qty 1 (shipped 3/19 to us) 050-9205 Qty 4 - Shipped
JRjr - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped

CSUSA MARCH GROUP BUY WILL STOP TAKING ORDERS AT MIDNIGHT TONIGHT 3/10/08, IAP TIME. This will allow those of you who are on different time zones to finish any orders you are working on and give us time to get these last few orders in!

Thank you for making this a HUGE success!  Orders are already over to $9200 and we know we have more are coming.  We are going to place the order over a number of probably 4 days to stagger the arrival of items and get some things here a little quicker with any luck.  One order has already been placed for the first group that had some clearance items in it and should be in as soon as Friday for us to begin processing.  

Several people have been inquiring about a group buy so Linda and I are volunteering our time for another adventure.  

We have only listed pen kits and accessories, but this is wide open to anything else such as letter openers, blanks and so on.  Discounts on those items will only apply if the minimum quantity is met.  We have listed the kits a little differently than you are use to seeing.  The Fountain, Roller ball, Ballpoint and Pencils are under their own heading.  This should make for easier locating of the kit you are wanting.  There are no 24K kits listed as they are not discounted, however we will be glad to order them for you.

Please cut and paste the items you are wanting to order.  This will make it much easier in the long run for us to read and get your order correct.

Borrowed from Chris K
PAYPAL payments. Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping and insurance) to cover Paypal charges...sorry.  We will email you with your verified total and our PayPal username.

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) We will refund the difference in shipping or give you the option to have it donated to IAP.

Domestic Insurance:
We require that you pay for Insurance. We do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves our control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, we cannot give rates since we have no idea. FYI, we will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how we will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once we have your kits, we will get the exact amount for shipping. We will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

We will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave our hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, we will assist on any claims as much as we can.

We hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

NOTE:
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...We add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to us and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. We will turn any extra money that we collect over to IAP for use of the site. We do not make any money on group buys. We simply get our kits for 25% off with no shipping charges. When all is said and done we will give a list of what is donated to IAP and by whom, both for your records and for Jeff's.
==============================================

Please post all orders.


	Rollerball's	
050-0369	Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Rollerball	$11.93
050-4415	10k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball	$5.31
050-4130	Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball	$37.99
050-4132	Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball	$30.39
050-4085	10k Executive Pen Kit Rollerball	$5.09
050-4020	10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's	$8.35
050-4460	Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's	$11.02
050-0396	Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens	$14.06
050-4181	Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball	$37.99
050-4183	Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball	$31.91
050-4191	Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball	$37.99
050-4193	Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball	$30.39
050-4107	10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent	$6.07
050-4157	Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent	$9.50
050-0372	Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent	$10.49
050-4178	Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent	$10.63
050-4147	Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent	$7.59
050-4106	10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$6.07
050-4156	Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.50
050-0371	Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$10.49
050-4177	Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$10.63
050-4146	Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$7.59
050-4622	Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball	$8.35
050-4623	Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball	$13.87
050-4621	10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball	$9.31
050-2326	Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball	$21.43
050-2328	Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball	$17.63
050-2330	Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable	$21.43
050-2332	Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable	$17.63
050-0378	Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen	$9.11
050-4044	10k Ligero Rollerball Pen	$6.83
050-4185	Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball	$45.59
050-4187	Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball	$37.23
050-4014	10k Panache Pen Kit	$7.59
050-4015	Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit	$6.83
050-4016	Rhodium Panache Pen Kit	$10.07
050-0322	Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball	$24.70
050-0324	Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball	$20.14
050-4427	10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit	$11.39
050-4426	Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit	$9.11
050-4428	Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit	$11.39

	Fountain Pens	
050-0368	Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Fountain	$12.91
050-4408	10k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain	$7.03
050-4131	Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain	$42.55
050-4133	Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain	$34.95
050-4080	10k Executive Pen Kit Fountain	$6.83
050-4030	10k Fountain - Gentlemen's	$13.67
050-4461	Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's	$16.71
050-0397	Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's	$17.47
050-4182	Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain	$47.11
050-4184	Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain	$39.51
050-4192	Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain	$41.79
050-4194	Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain	$32.67
050-4109	10k Fountain - Jr. Gent	$9.87
050-4159	Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent	$13.67
050-0374	Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent	$13.57
050-4180	Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent	$13.30
050-4149	Copper Fountain - Jr. Gent	$11.39
050-4108	10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.87
050-4158	Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable	$13.67
050-0373	Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable	$13.57
050-4179	Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable	$13.30
050-4148	Copper Fountain -Jr. Gent Postable	$11.39
050-4625	Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain	$12.91
050-4626	Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain	$17.67
050-4624	10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain	$13.87
050-2325	Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain	$23.37
050-2327	Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain	$21.81
050-2329	Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable	$23.37
050-2331	Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain  - Jr. Statesman Postable	$21.81
050-4045	10k Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount	$7.18
050-0379	Rhodium Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount	$9.28
050-4186	Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Fountain	$52.43
050-4188	Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Fountain	$43.31
050-0321	Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain	$29.26
050-0323	Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain	$24.70

	Ballpoints	
050-4201	10k Gold Americana Classic Pen Kit	$3.99
050-0385	Rhodium Americana Filigree Pen Kit - close out no  further discount	$10.92
050-4310	Satin Gold Americana Pen -  close out no further discount	$4.03
050-4206	Satin Pearl Americana Pen	$4.03
050-4205	10k Gold - Americana Pen Kit	$4.55
050-4220	Titanium - Americana Pen Kit	$6.57
050-0303	Rhodium - Americana Pen Kit	$6.99
050-4001	10k Gold Beaded Pen Kit	$3.46
050-4412	10k/Tactile Broker Pen Kit	$6.07
050-0307	Rhodium/Tactile Broker Pen Kit	$9.11
050-4010	10k Gold - Cigar Pen	$4.55
050-4017	10k Gold (plain clip) - Cigar Pen	$4.55
050-0390	Rhodium - Cigar Pen	$8.78
050-4063	Black Titanium - Cigar Pen	$6.07
050-4477	Copper - Cigar Pen	$4.64
050-4476	Chrome - Cigar Pen	$4.75
050-4500	10k Gold Click Pen Kit	$3.79
050-4545	10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit	$6.07
050-4435	10k Deco European Pen Kit	$4.75
050-4120	Titanium - European	$5.70
050-4100	10k Gold - European	$3.99
050-4165	Satin Nickel - European	$3.99
050-0301	Rhodium - European	$6.46
050-4495	Tactile - European	$3.99
050-4062	Black Titanium - European	$4.83
050-7090	10k Father Sing Desk Pen Kit	$4.94
050-0370	Rhodium Father Sing Pen Kit	$5.47
050-0400	10k Gold Father Sing Pen Kit	$3.99
050-4040	10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen	$6.46
050-0376	Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen	$10.63
050-4450	10k KC Twist Pen Kit	$3.57
050-4451	Satin Gold KC Twist Pen Kit	$3.57
050-4452	Satin Nickel KC Twist Pen Kit	$3.57
050-0355	Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit	$4.98
050-4150	10k Mini Euro Pen Kit	$3.99
050-4474	10k Patriot Pen Kit	$3.99
050-4442	Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit	$3.99
050-2414	Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit	$3.79
050-0391	Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit	$6.83
050-4008	10k Pocket Pen Kit - close out no further discount	$4.75
050-4430	10k Presidential Pen Kit	$3.99
050-0365	Rhodium Silver Bullet Pen Kit	$9.20
050-4064	Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit	$6.07
050-4401	10k Gold Slimline Pen Kit	$3.19
050-4420	Titanium Slimline Pen Kit	$4.75
050-4410	Satin Gold Slimline Pen Kit	$3.19
050-4440	Satin Nickel Slimline Pen Kit	$3.19
050-4441	Satin Pearl Slimline Pen Kit	$3.19
050-0304	Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit	$4.83
050-4490	Tactile Slimline Pen Kit	$2.66
050-2404	Black Chrome Slimline Pen Kit	$3.27
050-4060	Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit	$3.31
050-4464	10k Gold Soft Grip Pen Kit	$3.42
050-2424	Black Chrome Soft Grip Pen Kit	$3.79
050-0357	Rhodium Soft Grip Pen Kit	$5.02


	Pencils	
050-5205	10k Gold Americana Pencil Kit	$9.50
050-5007	10k Artist Sketch Pencil Kit	$6.46
050-5008	Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit	$6.46
050-5009	Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit	$6.46
050-5100	European Pencil Kit 10k Gold	$9.50
050-5500	10k Gold Click Style	$3.99
050-5001	10k Gold - Beaded Pencil Kit	$4.18
050-0375	Rhodium - Father Sing Pencil Kit	$6.54
050-0500	10k Gold - Father Sing Pencil Kit	$4.55

050-0395	Cigar Pencil Kit Rhodium Close Out - No further Discount	$11.19
050-5441	Satin Pearl Slimline Pencil - Close Out - No further Discount	$3.68
050-0305	Rhodium Slimline Pencil  - Close Out - No further Discount	$5.39
050-5410	Satin Gold Slimline Pencil  - Close Out - No further Discount	$3.68
050-4061	Black Titanium Slimline Pencil  - Close Out - No further Discount	$4.55
050-2405	Black Chrome Slimline Pencil  - Close Out - No further Discount	$3.85
050-5490	Tactile Slimline Pencil  - Close Out - No further Discount	$3.68
050-5440	Satin Nickel Slimline Pencil  - Close Out - No further Discount	$3.68

Accessories	
750-4210	Accessory Kit for Americana Rollerball/Fountain Pen	$9.08
955-0502	Set of Bushings - Americana	$4.55
071-0290	10mm Drill Bit	$5.56
050-0064	SchmidtÂ® Rollerball Refill	$3.02
050-4416	Schmidt Rollerball Refill	$2.53
050-9160	Replacement Tubes - Americana	$0.51
750-4415	Accessory Kit for Artisan Rollerball/Fountain Pen	$9.60
155-5111	Set of Bushings - Artisan	$5.04
050-9120	Replacement Tubes - Artisan	$0.51
750-4085	Accessory Kit for Executive Pen	$12.88
155-5102	Set of Bushings - Executive Pen	$4.03
075-0103	27/64 Drill Bit	$9.08
050-9065	Replacement Tubes - Executive	$0.51
850-0321	Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen	$19.95
050-4035	Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman	$4.03
075-1532	15/32 Drill Bit	$9.08
075-3764	37/64 Drill Bit	$9.08
050-9205	Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman	$0.51
750-4181	Accessory Kit for Imperial Pen	$21.20
050-4198	Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus	$4.03
195-3564	35/64 Drill Bit w/ 1/2 shaft	$10.61
050-9020	Replacement Tubes - Imperial	$0.61
750-4191	Accessory Kit for Jr Emperor Pen	$15.14
050-4199	Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor	$4.03
192-1250	12.5mm Drill Bit	$7.06
251-1050	10.5mm Drill Bit	$6.05
050-9021	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Emperor	$0.61
850-4151	Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro)	$15.14
050-4037	Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States	$4.03
050-9159	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States	$0.46
050-7057	Fountain Pen Cartridge -Jr. Retro	$1.52
850-4044	Accessory Kit for Ligero Pen	$22.73
050-4055	Set of Bushings - Ligero	$4.03
035-2005	17/32 Drill Bit	$8.07
075-0102	31/64 Drill Bit	$13.12
050-9033	Replacement Tubes - Ligero	$0.51
750-4185	Accessory Kit for Lotus Pen	$21.20
050-9025	Replacement Tubes - Lotus	$0.61
850-4014	Accessory Kit for Panache	$16.15
050-4011	Set of Bushings - Panache	$4.03
075-1332	13/32" 13/32 Drill Bit	$7.06
050-9017	Replacement Tubes - Panache	$0.51
750-4427	Zen Pen Accessory Kit	$15.66
050-4439	Zen Pen Bushings	$4.03
075-1050	10.5MM Precision Brad Point Drill Bit	$14.13
050-9034	Replacement Tube for Zen Pen	$0.41
750-4201	Accessory Kit for Americana Classic Pen	$11.87
155-0405	Set of Bushings - Americana Classic	$3.02
075-0402	S Size Drill Bit	$10.09
050-4419	ParkerÂ® Refill	$0.76
050-9175	Replacement Tubes - Americana	$0.41
050-0347	Set of Bushings - Americana Filigree	$2.82
075-0105	O Size Drill Bit	$7.58
050-9012	Replacement Tubes - Americana Filigree	$0.41
750-4210	Accessory Kit for Americana Rollerball/Fountain Pen	$9.08
050-9160	Replacement Tubes - Americana Pen	$0.51
955-0502	Set of Bushings - Americana Pen	$4.55
750-4205	Accessory Kit for American Pen	$11.10
955-0104	Set of Bushings - Americana Pen Kit	$5.04
050-9141	Replacement Tubes - Americana Pen Kit	$0.51
750-4401	Accessory Kit for Slimline/Beaded Pen	$7.06
950-3230	Set of Bushings - Beaded Pen, Slimline	$4.03
071-0070	7mm Drill Bit	$4.03
050-4406	Cross Type Refill	$0.66
050-9005	Replacement Tubes - Beaded Pen, Slimline	$0.41
750-4412	Accessory Kit for Broker Pen	$14.13
050-4446	Set of Bushings - Broker Pen	$4.03
075-0107	U Size Drill Bit	$12.11
050-9412	Replacement Tubes - Broker Pen	$0.31
750-4010	Accessory Kit for Cigar Pen	$12.88
155-4101	Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen	$4.03
075-1102	25/64 Drill Bit	$10.09
050-9061	Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen	$0.51
750-4500	Accessory Kit for Click Pen	$10.61
155-4503	Set of Bushings - Click Pen	$4.55
050-9170	Replacement Tubes - Click Pen	$0.46
750-4545	Accessory Kit for Combo Pen/Pencil	$10.09
155-5101	Set of Bushings	$5.04
195-0100	3/8 Drill Bit	$6.05
050-9201	Replacement Tubes - Pen/Pencil	$0.41
750-4435	Accessory Kit for Deco European Pen	$7.06
155-1100	Set of Bushings - Deco Euro	$4.03
050-9130	European Pen Replacement Tubes	$0.46
750-4100	Accessory Kit for European Pen	$7.06
750-7090	Accessory Kit for Father Sing Desk Pen	$7.06
155-0040	Set of Bushings - Father Sing's	$4.03
750-0400	Accessory Kit for Father Sing	$7.06
050-9131	Replacement Tubes - Father Sing 	$0.46
850-4040	Accessory Kit for Jr Gentlemens Ball Point Pen	$20.71
050-4041	Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent Ballpoint	$4.03
050-9041	Replacement Tubes for Pen - Jr. Gent Ballpoint	$0.51
050-9042	Replacement Tubes for Pencil- Jr. Gent	$0.51
750-4450	Accessory Kit for KC Twist Pen	$7.06
950-3230	Set of Bushings - KC Twist Pen	$4.03
750-4150	Accessory Kit for Mini European Pen	$33.84
050-7041	Step Drill Bit	$20.19
155-8101	Mandrel Points	$14.13
050-9155	Replacement Tubes - Mini Euro	$0.51
750-4474	Accessory Kit for Patriot Pen	$9.08
050-4443	Set of Bushings - Patriot	$4.03
050-9442	Replacement Tube - Patriot	$0.41
750-4008	Accessory Kit for Pocket Pen	$8.59
050-8020	Set of Bushings - Pocket Pen	$1.52
155-6100	Mandrel - pocket pen	$4.03
050-4481	Ink Refill - Pocket Pen	$1.00
050-9004	Replacement tubes for several kits	$0.21
750-4430	Accessory Kit for Presidential Pen	$7.06
050-8430	Set of Bushings - Presidential Pen	$4.03
050-9030	Replacement Tubes - Presidential Pen	$0.46
050-9140	Replacement Tubes - Silver Bullet	$0.46
750-4464	Accessory Kit for Soft Grip	$7.06
050-4445	Set of Bushings - soft grip	$4.03
050-9357	Replacement Tubes soft grip	$0.51
750-5205	Accessory Kit for Americana Twist Pencil	$12.63
155-5502	Set of Bushings - Americana Pencil	$4.03
075-0202	Drill Bit -  Americana Pencil	$10.09
050-9141	Replacement Tubes - Americana Pencil	$0.51
750-5007	Accessory Kit for Artist Sketch Pencil	$11.62
050-5006	Set of Bushings	$4.03
050-5020	Color Pencil Leads 5.5mm	$4.03
050-5003	4B Replacement Lead 5.6mm	$3.02
050-5004	HB Replacement Lead 5.6mm	$3.02
050-9008	Replacement Tubes	$0.41
050-9301 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Nickel $2.53 
050-9302 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Black $2.53 
050-9303 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Nickel $2.78 
050-9304 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Black $2.78 
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03 
050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03 
050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel $3.03 
050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $3.03 
050-9309 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel $3.54 
050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black $3.54 


Mike & Linda

March 11th</u>
Total of 40 orders including us.

ones - Total Verified - Paid
BRobbins629 - Totals Verified - Paid
Sbell111 - Totals Verified - Paid
Eskimo - Totals Verified - Paid
GoodTurns - Totals Verified - Paid
TxPhi67 - Totals Verified - Paid
FreeThinker - Totals Verified - Paid
JCollazo - Totals Verified - Paid
BruceK - Totals Verified - Paid
jbpaul - Totals Verified - Paid
Draken - Totals Verified - Paid
ElMostro - Totals Verified - Paid
warreng8170 - Totals Verified - Paid
diamundgem - Totals Verified - Paid
caddis - Totals Verified - Paid
follow3 - PM sent - Totals Verified - Paid
Stevej72 - Totals Verified - Paid
rstought - Totals Verified - Paid
darrenjttu - Totals Verified - Paid
Brewmeister35 - Totals Verified - Paid
JC_UAH - Totals Verified - Paid
Dario - Totals Verified - Paid
Nickfff - Totals Re-Verified - Paid
tdibiasio - Totals Verified - Paid
Mick - Totals Verified - Paid
ken11011 - Totals Verified - Paid
Geo in Winnipeg - Totals Verified - Paid
bradbn4 - Totals Verified - Paid
joseph10s - Totals Verified - Paid
ldb2000 - Totals Verified - Paid
Dan_F - Totals Verified - Paid
PrivatePens - Totals Verified - Paid
1nfinity - Totals Verified - Paid
cdcarter - Totals Verified - Paid
gtanajewski - Totals Verified - Paid
JimSwift - Totals Verified - Paid - B/O
050-4177 Qty 1(Sent Wrong Kit) 050-0357 Qty 5(Our Error) Both Shipped 3/19 to us
050-9170 Qty 4 Due Mid April
el_d - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped
morecowbell - Totals Verified - Paid - B/O
050-4106 Qty 1 (shipped 3/19 to us) 050-9205 Qty 4
JRjr - Totals Verified - Paid - Shipped


----------



## PrivatePens

Mike & Linda,

Thanks for undertaking this.  We all know how much work this involves.


----------



## follow3

Hey Mike & Linda,

Thanks for doing this!

When will you stop taking orders?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by follow3_
> 
> Hey Mike & Linda,
> 
> Thanks for doing this!
> 
> When will you stop taking orders?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



We haven't really set an ending date.  Obviously we would like to get an order in as soon as possible for those who are interested in purchasing items that are on "close-out."  We will try to post the first order quite close to hitting the 100 pen kit mark so that those items which are at risk of selling out are more likely to be in stock.  After that, we will see what the interest is and keep going for a little while.  Hopefully this will help folks who need to have a little time to get an order together or wait for a paycheck have a chance to do so.  We will give plenty of notice before we close the buy. 

Mike & Linda


----------



## BRobbins629

I have a $25 gift certificate.  Can I use that and mail check or PayPal the rest?


----------



## orangecobalt

How much for shipping to canada?


----------



## eskimo

Mike & Linda,

I don't see it on the list.  Can you get the American Rollerball 10k?  It's 050-4210.  It hasn't been either in their catalog or on their website for a while, but it's been available when I call.  I have a regular customer that will only buy that pen.

Let me know & I will stock up.

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Bruce - Gift Certificates are fine and PayPal for the balance.

James - Here is what we listed about internation orders:

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, we cannot give rates since we have no idea. FYI, we will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how we will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once we have your kits, we will get the exact amount for shipping. We will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

Bob - Call CSUSA and see if they still have them and if they are elligable for the quantity discount.

Mike & Linda


----------



## eskimo

Mike & Linda,

I had one more question.  Will the fountain nibs be included in your buy?

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## orangecobalt

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Bruce - Gift Certificates are fine and PayPal for the balance.
> 
> James - Here is what we listed about internation orders:
> 
> International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, we cannot give rates since we have no idea. FYI, we will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how we will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once we have your kits, we will get the exact amount for shipping. We will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.
> 
> Bob - Call CSUSA and see if they still have them and if they are elligable for the quantity discount.
> 
> Mike & Linda




Thanks, sorry I must of missed that part.


----------



## ones

I would like the following:
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63   qty 10 each
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 
------------------
$188.70
.31    paypal
5.67   paypal
------------------
$194.68 or there about, please give me a total when you get time


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by eskimo_
> 
> Mike & Linda,
> 
> I had one more question.  Will the fountain nibs be included in your buy?
> 
> Thanks,  Bob



Bob,
Nibs are fine.  Took a quick look and they are out of the Medium .85mm tips, so keep that in mind.

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by orangecobalt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Bruce - Gift Certificates are fine and PayPal for the balance.
> 
> James - Here is what we listed about internation orders:
> 
> International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, we cannot give rates since we have no idea. FYI, we will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how we will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once we have your kits, we will get the exact amount for shipping. We will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.
> 
> Bob - Call CSUSA and see if they still have them and if they are elligable for the quantity discount.
> 
> Mike & Linda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, sorry I must of missed that part.
Click to expand...


No problem, there is a lot to take in on the postings for these large group buys.  Figured it was best to repost the information so others wouldn't have to search for it as well!!

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by ones_
> 
> I would like the following:
> 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63   qty 10 each
> $3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
> SHIPPING:
> Will be defaulted to $8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking.
> ------------------
> $188.70
> .31    paypal
> 5.67   paypal
> ------------------
> $194.68 or there about, please give me a total when you get time



Ones,
From previous group buys I know your order will fit in a $4.60 box as is.  So here is your adjusted total:
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63   qty 10 each

Product     $176.30
Shipping    $  4.60
Insurance   $  3.45
PayPal          .31
PayPal      $  5.54
Grand Total $190.20

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## BRobbins629

Mike and Linda - thanks for doing this. Here's my order:

3 each - 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 = 28.50
2 each - 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37 = 46.74
1 each - 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
1 each - 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
1 each - 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03

Total Kits 102.05
Shipping 8.95
Insurance 3.45
Total with S & I 114.45
Gift Certicate	25.00
New Sub Total 89.45
PayPal	3.00
Grand Total 92.45

Please check math and advise where to send gift certificate.  Any extra postage donate to IAP.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> Mike and Linda - thanks for doing this. Here's my order:
> 
> 3 each - 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 = 28.50
> 2 each - 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37 = 46.74
> 1 each - 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 1 each - 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 1 each - 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
> 
> Total Kits 102.05
> Shipping 8.95
> Insurance 3.45
> Total with S & I 114.45
> Gift Certicate	25.00
> New Sub Total 89.45
> PayPal	3.00
> Grand Total 92.45
> 
> Please check math and advise where to send gift certificate.  Any extra postage donate to IAP.



Bruce here is your adjusted total:
Product     $102.05
Gift C     -$ 25.00
Shipping    $  8.95
Insurance   $  3.45
PayPal          .31
PayPal      $  2.69
Grand Total $ 92.45

You do not need to send the gift certificate.  Please PM us with the certificate serial number(s) and amount(s)

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## sbell111

Thanks for taking this on. Here's my order:

9 each - 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07 = 54.63
9 each - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = 94.41
3 each - 050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87 = 29.61
3 each - 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57 = 40.71
1 each - 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14 = 15.14

Total Kits 234.50
Shipping 8.95
Insurance 4.60
Total with S & I 248.05
PayPal 7.75
Grand Total 255.80


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> Thanks for taking this on. Here's my order:
> 
> 9 each - 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07 = 54.63
> 9 each - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = 94.41
> 3 each - 050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87 = 29.61
> 3 each - 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57 = 40.71
> 1 each - 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14 = 15.14
> 
> Total Kits 234.50
> Shipping 8.95
> Insurance 4.60
> Total with S & I 248.05
> PayPal 7.75
> Grand Total 255.80



Steve here is your totals:
Product $234.50
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 7.45
Grand Total $255.81

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## eskimo

Mike/Linda

I confirmed with CS that 050-4210 is available for this buy.  Can you please check my math and confirm the Paypal amount?

Thanks so much for coordinating this effort.

Bob Quinn


20 X 050-4210	10k Americana Pen Kit Rollerball	$5.78	     $115.60
15 X 050-4156	Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.50		$142.50
15 X 050-0371	Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable 	$10.49		$157.35
5 X 050-4014	10k Panache Pen Kit	                 $7.59		$37.95
10 X 050-4015	Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit	         $6.83		$68.30
5 X 050-4016	Rhodium Panache Pen Kit 	        $10.07		$50.35
5 X 050-5205	10k Gold Americana Pencil Kit	         $9.50		$47.50
2 X 955-0502	Set of Bushings - Americana	         $4.55		$9.10
10 X 050-9160	Replacement Tubes - Americana	         $0.51		$5.10
1 X 251-1050	10.5mm Drill Bit	                 $6.05		$6.05
2 X 050-4037	Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. States	 $4.03		$8.06
10 X 050-9159	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. States	 $0.46		$4.60
1 X 155-5502	Set of Bushings - Americana Pencil	 $4.03		$4.03
1 X 075-0202	Drill Bit - Americana Pencil 	        $10.09		$10.09
5 X 050-9141	Replacement Tubes - Americana Pencil	 $0.51		$2.55
5 X 050-4094	Broad - 1.0mm Fountain Nib	         $4.55		$22.75

			Total	      $691.88
			Insurance	$7.30
			Shipping	$8.95
			Paypal	        $0.31
			Paypal	       $21.24

			Grand Total   $729.68


----------



## GoodTurns

1 x 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
1 x 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $47.11
1 x 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $39.51
1 x 050-4130 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
1 x 050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $42.55
1 x 050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.95
2 x 050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $24.70
2 x 050-0324 Rhodium/Blk Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14
2 x 050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $29.26
2 x 050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70

437.61  Product total 
  5.50  Insurance
  8.95  Shipping
 13.87  Paypal
465.93  Total


----------



## TXPhi67

Hello Mike & Linda,

Thank you very much for offering to do a group buy.  This is the first group buy that I've participated in and I think my math is correct.  However, please be sure to let me know if I'm off.  Also, I hope its okay to wait to make my PayPal payment after you let me know if I have it correct.  It seems that it would be cleaner that way rather than making adjustments one way or the other.

2X 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 - ttl $20.98
2X 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 - ttl - $27.74
2X 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 - ttl -$42.86
2X 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 - ttl - $35.26
2X 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 - ttl - $22.79
2X 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 - ttl - $18.22
2X 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 - ttl - $22.78
251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit $6.05
050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03
6X 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 â€“ ttl - $2.76
050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
6X 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 â€“ ttl - $2.46

Sub - Total - $209.96
PayPal - $0.31 + 3%($6.30) - $6.61
Shipping - $8.95
Insurance - $4.60
Total - $230.12

Thanks!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Bob, Jon and Brian, we will verify your totals tonight when we get home.

Mike & Linda


----------



## Freethinker

Mike and Linda - thanks for doing this. Here's my order:

3 each - 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 = $31.47
3 each - 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 = $41.61
1 each - 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43

Total Kits $94.51
Shipping $4.60
Insurance $2.05
PayPal $0.31
PayPal $3.04
Grand Total $104.51

Please check my math and send confirmation of total. Thanks


----------



## jcollazo

Thanks for doing this. Here's my order...

2- 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable	$17.63
2- 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.50
4- 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States	$0.46
2- 050-7057 Fountain Pen Cartridge -Jr. Retro	$1.52

with shipping, ins, PP fees, I get $72.53

Please check it over and I'll send the Paypal.


----------



## BruceK

2 - 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02 = $22.04 
2 - 050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens $14.06 = $28.12
5 - 050-0390 Rhodium - Cigar Pen $8.78 = $43.90
5 - 050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07 = $30.35
10 - 050-0304 Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit $4.83 = $48.30
10 - 050-4060 Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $3.31 = $33.10
2 - 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen $10.63 = $21.26
2 â€“ 050-0377 Rhodium Jr Gentlemenâ€™s Pencil $13.67 = $27.34 *(Not on list)*
3 - 050-0370 Rhodium Father Sing Pen Kit $5.47 = $16.41
3 - 050-0375 Rhodium - Father Sing Pencil Kit $6.54 = $19.62
1 - 155-0040 Set of Bushings - Father Sing's $4.03 = $4.03
5 - 050-9061 Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51 = $2.55

Total kits $297.02
Insurance $4.60
Shipping $8.95
Paypal $0.31
Paypal $9.33
Grand Total $320.21


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by eskimo_
> 
> Mike/Linda
> 
> I confirmed with CS that 050-4210 is available for this buy.  Can you please check my math and confirm the Paypal amount?
> 
> Thanks so much for coordinating this effort.
> 
> Bob Quinn
> 
> 
> 20 X 050-4210	10k Americana Pen Kit Rollerball	$5.78	     $115.60
> 15 X 050-4156	Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.50		$142.50
> 15 X 050-0371	Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable 	$10.49		$157.35
> 5 X 050-4014	10k Panache Pen Kit	                 $7.59		$37.95
> 10 X 050-4015	Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit	         $6.83		$68.30
> 5 X 050-4016	Rhodium Panache Pen Kit 	        $10.07		$50.35
> 5 X 050-5205	10k Gold Americana Pencil Kit	         $9.50		$47.50
> 2 X 955-0502	Set of Bushings - Americana	         $4.55		$9.10
> 10 X 050-9160	Replacement Tubes - Americana	         $0.51		$5.10
> 1 X 251-1050	10.5mm Drill Bit	                 $6.05		$6.05
> 2 X 050-4037	Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. States	 $4.03		$8.06
> 10 X 050-9159	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. States	 $0.46		$4.60
> 1 X 155-5502	Set of Bushings - Americana Pencil	 $4.03		$4.03
> 1 X 075-0202	Drill Bit - Americana Pencil 	        $10.09		$10.09
> 5 X 050-9141	Replacement Tubes - Americana Pencil	 $0.51		$2.55
> 5 X 050-4094	Broad - 1.0mm Fountain Nib	         $4.55		$22.75
> 
> Total	      $691.88
> Insurance	$7.30
> Shipping	$8.95
> Paypal	        $0.31
> Paypal	       $21.24
> 
> Grand Total   $729.68



Bob Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $691.88
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 8.20 - Insurance for $600-$700 is $8.20
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 21.28
Grand Total $730.62

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> 1 x 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
> 1 x 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $47.11
> 1 x 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $39.51
> 1 x 050-4130 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
> 1 x 050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $42.55
> 1 x 050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.95
> 2 x 050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $24.70
> 2 x 050-0324 Rhodium/Blk Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14
> 2 x 050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $29.26
> 2 x 050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70
> 
> 437.61  Product total
> 5.50  Insurance
> 8.95  Shipping
> 13.87  Paypal
> 465.93  Total



Jon here is your confirmed total:
Product $437.70
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 5.50
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 13.58
Grand Total $466.03

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by TXPhi67_
> 
> Hello Mike & Linda,
> 
> Thank you very much for offering to do a group buy.  This is the first group buy that I've participated in and I think my math is correct.  However, please be sure to let me know if I'm off.  Also, I hope its okay to wait to make my PayPal payment after you let me know if I have it correct.  It seems that it would be cleaner that way rather than making adjustments one way or the other.
> 
> 2X 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 - ttl $20.98
> 2X 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 - ttl - $27.74
> 2X 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 - ttl -$42.86
> 2X 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 - ttl - $35.26
> 2X 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 - ttl - $22.79 $22.78
> 2X 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 - ttl - $18.22
> 2X 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 - ttl - $22.78
> 251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit $6.05
> 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03
> 6X 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 â€“ ttl - $2.76
> 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
> 6X 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 â€“ ttl - $2.46
> 
> Sub - Total - $209.96
> PayPal - $0.31 + 3%($6.30) - $6.61
> Shipping - $8.95
> Insurance - $4.60
> Total - $230.12
> 
> Thanks!



Brian here is your verified totals:
Product $209.95
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 6.71
Grand Total $230.52

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Freethinker_
> 
> Mike and Linda - thanks for doing this. Here's my order:
> 
> 3 each - 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 = $31.47
> 3 each - 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 = $41.61
> 1 each - 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43
> 
> Total Kits $94.51
> Shipping $4.60
> Insurance $2.05
> PayPal $0.31
> PayPal $3.04
> Grand Total $104.51
> 
> Please check my math and send confirmation of total. Thanks



Dan here is your verified totals - $4.60 shipping is fine on 7 kits:
Product $94.51
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 3.04
Grand Total $104.51

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> Thanks for doing this. Here's my order...
> 
> 2- 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable	$17.63
> 2- 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.50
> 4- 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States	$0.46
> 2- 050-7057 Fountain Pen Cartridge -Jr. Retro	$1.52
> 
> with shipping, ins, PP fees, I get $72.53
> 
> Please check it over and I'll send the Paypal.



Joe here are your verified totals:
Product $59.14
Shipping $ 4.60 - adjusted for size of order
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 1.97
Grand Total $67.76

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by BruceK_
> 
> 2 - 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02 = $22.04
> 2 - 050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens $14.06 = $28.12
> 5 - 050-0390 Rhodium - Cigar Pen $8.78 = $43.90
> 5 - 050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07 = $30.35
> 10 - 050-0304 Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit $4.83 = $48.30
> 10 - 050-4060 Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $3.31 = $33.10
> 2 - 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen $10.63 = $21.26
> 2 â€“ 050-0377 Rhodium Jr Gentlemenâ€™s Pencil $13.67 = $27.34 *(Not on list)*
> 3 - 050-0370 Rhodium Father Sing Pen Kit $5.47 = $16.41
> 3 - 050-0375 Rhodium - Father Sing Pencil Kit $6.54 = $19.62
> 1 - 155-0040 Set of Bushings - Father Sing's $4.03 = $4.03
> 5 - 050-9061 Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51 = $2.55
> 
> Total kits $297.02
> Insurance $4.60
> Shipping $8.95
> Paypal $0.31
> Paypal $9.33
> Grand Total $320.21



Bruce here is your verified total:
Product $297.20
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 9.33
Grand Total $320.21


----------



## eskimo

Thanks, Mike

Paypal sent.

Bob


----------



## jbpaul

Thanks for organizing this!!  Perfect timing.  I really needed to stock up.  Here is my order.

2....050-4085 10k Executive Pen Kit Rollerball $5.09
1....050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
1....050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
1....050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
2....050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67
2....050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57
2....050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
3....050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87
3....050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67
2....050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
1....050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
1....050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
1....050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37
1....050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.81
2....050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83
2....050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $10.07
2....050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07
3....050-4120 Titanium - European $5.70
3....050-0301 Rhodium - European $6.46
3....050-4062 Black Titanium - European $4.83
2....050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $6.07
2....050-0385 Rhodium Americana Filigree Pen Kit - closeout no further discount $10.92
1....050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
1....155-4101 Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen $4.03
1....155-1100 Set of Bushings - Deco Euro $4.03
1....050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03
1....050-0347 Set of Bushings - Americana Filigree $2.79
1....955-0104 Set of Bushings - Silver Bullet $5.03
4....050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41
3....050-9065 Replacement Tubes - Executive $0.51
10...050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51
5....050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51
10...050-9130 European Pen Replacement Tubes $0.46
10...050-9140 Replacement Tubes - Silver Bullet $0.46
2...050-4600 Gel Ink Refills Parker Style (pkg 5) $5.99

Merchandise Total....$510.35
Shipping....$8.95
Insurance....$7.30
Subtotal....$526.60
PayPal 3%....$15.80
PayPal Fee....$0.31
Grand Total....$542.71

Please check my math and I will send PayPal right away.

Thanks again,


----------



## Draken

Small order compared to most, but here it is.  Thanks for running this.

050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
050-5006 Set of Bushings (Artist Sketch Pencil) $4.03
050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
Total: $41.48
Insurance: $1.65
Shipping: $4.60
Paypal Fee: $0.31
Total for Paypal 3%: $48.40
Paypal 3%: $1.44
Grand Total: $49.48


----------



## tdibiasio

Mike and Linda,

If we would like to add a bottle of Brass Ager to an order can we just add the cost to the total and leverage the 8.95 shipping we are paying?

Thanks so much for taking this task on for us.......


----------



## ElMostro

Here is my list:
5 each of:
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 = 47.50
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 = 52.45
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63 = 53.15

Sub Total   153.10
Insurance     3.45
Shipping      8.95
Paypal Fees   4.91
Total	   $170.41

Thanks, Eugene


----------



## warreng8170

15 x 486-0011 24K Apprentice Slimlines 1.65 = 24.75 (Not eligible for discount - pricing from website)
 5 x 050-4490 Tactile Slimline Pen Kit $2.66 = 13.30
 1 x 750-4401 Accessory Kit for Slimline/Beaded Pen $7.06 = 7.06
 2 x 050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $6.07 = 12.14
 1 x 750-4205 Accessory Kit for American Pen $11.10 = 11.10
 3 x 050-4165 Satin Nickel - European $3.99 = 11.97
 1 x 155-1100 Set of Bushings - Deco Euro $4.03 = 4.03
 1 x 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 = 10.63
 1 x 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 = 9.50
 1 x 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = 10.49
 1 x 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 = 17.63
 1 x 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14 = 15.14
 1 x 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83 = 6.83
 1 x 050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03 = 4.03
 1 x 075-1332 13/32" 13/32 Drill Bit $7.06 = 7.06
 2 x 050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07 = 12.14

Subtotal - 190.68	
Shipping - 8.95
Insurance - 3.45
Paypal - .31
Paypal - 6.09
Total - 209.48

I will make paypal payment as soon as I get verification on pricing.

Thanks for all the work you are (and will be ) doing on this group buy.
-Warren


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by jbpaul_
> 
> Thanks for organizing this!!  Perfect timing.  I really needed to stock up.  Here is my order.
> 
> 2....050-4085 10k Executive Pen Kit Rollerball $5.09
> 1....050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
> 1....050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
> 1....050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
> 2....050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67
> 2....050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57
> 2....050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
> 3....050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87
> 3....050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67
> 2....050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 1....050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
> 1....050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
> 1....050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37
> 1....050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.81
> 2....050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83
> 2....050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $10.07
> 2....050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07
> 3....050-4120 Titanium - European $5.70
> 3....050-0301 Rhodium - European $6.46
> 3....050-4062 Black Titanium - European $4.83
> 2....050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $6.07
> 2....050-0385 Rhodium Americana Filigree Pen Kit - closeout no further discount $10.92
> 1....050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
> 1....155-4101 Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen $4.03
> 1....155-1100 Set of Bushings - Deco Euro $4.03
> 1....050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03
> 1....050-0347 Set of Bushings - Americana Filigree $2.79
> 1....955-0104 Set of Bushings - Silver Bullet $5.03
> 4....050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41
> 3....050-9065 Replacement Tubes - Executive $0.51
> 10...050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51
> 5....050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51
> 10...050-9130 European Pen Replacement Tubes $0.46
> 10...050-9140 Replacement Tubes - Silver Bullet $0.46
> 2...050-4600 Gel Ink Refills Parker Style (pkg 5) $5.99
> 
> Merchandise Total....$510.35
> Shipping....$8.95
> Insurance....$7.30
> Subtotal....$526.60
> PayPal 3%....$15.80
> PayPal Fee....$0.31
> Grand Total....$542.71
> 
> Please check my math and I will send PayPal right away.
> 
> Thanks again,



jbpaul here is your verified total:
Product $510.36
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 7.30
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 15.81
Grand Total $542.73

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> Small order compared to most, but here it is.  Thanks for running this.
> 
> 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
> 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
> 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
> 050-5006 Set of Bushings (Artist Sketch Pencil) $4.03
> 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
> Total: $41.48
> Insurance: $1.65
> Shipping: $4.60
> Paypal Fee: $0.31
> Total for Paypal 3%: $48.40
> Paypal 3%: $1.44
> Grand Total: $49.48



James here is your verified total:
Product $41.48
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 41.65
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 1.44
Grand Total $49.48

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by tdibiasio_
> 
> Mike and Linda,
> 
> If we would like to add a bottle of Brass Ager to an order can we just add the cost to the total and leverage the 8.95 shipping we are paying?
> 
> Thanks so much for taking this task on for us.......



Tom, just add a line at the bottom of your merchandise list as follows:
M-3  Brass Ager  $3.20
This will not effect shipping as we can add it in the order.

Mike & Linda


----------



## diamundgem

This is diamundgem@aol.com   I hope I'm doing this right
My order below
050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99   (2)
75.98 
050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.79    (1)
41.79
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
(2)            19.00

050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03
(1)              4.03
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99       (1)
37.99
050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $47.11        (1)
47.11
050-4186 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Fountain $52.43            (1)
52.43

--------------------

sub         total   278.33  

insurance                             4.60

total         282.93  +8.52  

ship      8.95

grand total (I think)$300.96


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by ElMostro_
> 
> Here is my list:
> 5 each of:
> 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 = 47.50
> 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 = 52.45
> 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63 = 53.15
> 
> Sub Total   153.10
> Insurance     3.45
> Shipping      8.95
> Paypal Fees   4.91
> Total	   $170.41
> 
> Thanks, Eugene



Eugene here is your verified total:
Product $153.10
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 4.84
Grand Total $166.30

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by warreng8170_
> 
> 15 x 486-0011 24K Apprentice Slimlines 1.65 = 24.75 (Not eligible for discount - pricing from website)
> 5 x 050-4490 Tactile Slimline Pen Kit $2.66 = 13.30
> 1 x 750-4401 Accessory Kit for Slimline/Beaded Pen $7.06 = 7.06
> 2 x 050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $6.07 = 12.14
> 1 x 750-4205 Accessory Kit for American Pen $11.10 = 11.10
> 3 x 050-4165 Satin Nickel - European $3.99 = 11.97
> 1 x 155-1100 Set of Bushings - Deco Euro $4.03 = 4.03
> 1 x 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 = 10.63
> 1 x 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 = 9.50
> 1 x 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = 10.49
> 1 x 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 = 17.63
> 1 x 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14 = 15.14
> 1 x 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83 = 6.83
> 1 x 050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03 = 4.03
> 1 x 075-1332 13/32" 13/32 Drill Bit $7.06 = 7.06
> 2 x 050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07 = 12.14
> 
> Subtotal - 190.68
> Shipping - 8.95
> Insurance - 3.45
> Paypal - .31
> Paypal - 6.09
> Total - 209.48
> 
> I will make paypal payment as soon as I get verification on pricing.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you are (and will be ) doing on this group buy.
> -Warren



Warren here is your verified total:
Product $177.80 - could not find your error of $12.88
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 5.72
Grand Total $196.23

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyharwdare.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by diamundgem_
> 
> This is diamundgem@aol.com   I hope I'm doing this right
> My order below
> 050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99   (2)
> 75.98
> 050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.79    (1)
> 41.79
> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
> (2)            19.00
> 
> 050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03
> (1)              4.03
> 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99       (1)
> 37.99
> 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $47.11        (1)
> 47.11
> 050-4186 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Fountain $52.43            (1)
> 52.43
> 
> --------------------
> 
> sub         total   278.33
> 
> insurance                             4.60
> 
> total         282.93  +8.52
> 
> ship      8.95
> 
> grand total (I think)$300.96



Jim here is your verified totals:
Product $278.33
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 8.77
Grand Total $300.96

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
Mike & Linda


----------



## caddis

Hi Mike and Linda,
This will be my first participation in a group purchase.  Actually I could have used this last week  Just made an order, but I would like to jump in for the following.  It also looks like paypal is the prefered and clean payment method, so I am setting up an account tonight.  Payment will be made to you as soon as the account will take funds.  Please verify the amounts and post the reply or email me with the verified amount.  Thanks again for hosting this group purchase.

May you have a blessed day,
Bill & Stacy Brown

10 ea  of 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63  -   $176.30
1 ea 050-4439 Zen Bushings $ 4.03
4 ea of 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39  -  $45.56

Product Total $225.89
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $7.19

Total Payment $246.94


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by caddis_
> 
> Hi Mike and Linda,
> This will be my first participation in a group purchase.  Actually I could have used this last week  Just made an order, but I would like to jump in for the following.  It also looks like paypal is the prefered and clean payment method, so I am setting up an account tonight.  Payment will be made to you as soon as the account will take funds.  Please verify the amounts and post the reply or email me with the verified amount.  Thanks again for hosting this group purchase.
> 
> May you have a blessed day,
> Bill & Stacy Brown
> 
> 10 ea  of 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63  -   $176.30
> 1 ea 050-4439 Zen Bushings $ 4.03
> 4 ea of 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39  -  $45.56
> 
> Product Total $225.89
> Shipping $ 8.95
> Insurance $ 4.60
> PayPal .31
> PayPal $7.19
> 
> Total Payment $246.94



Bill & Stacy here is your verified totals:
Product $225.89
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 7.19
Grand Total $246.94

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com once you get set.
Mike & Linda


----------



## follow3

Hey Mike & Linda,

Thanks for doing this for us!!!

Here is my order:

2X 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07 = $12.14
2X 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = $20.98
2X 050-4177 Black Ti. Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 = $21.26
2X 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 = $27.74
2X 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 = $18.62
1X 050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $7.59 = $7.59
1X 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83 = $6.83
2X 050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit $6.46 = $12.92
2X 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Genttleman's Ballpoint Pen Kit $10.63 = $21.26
8X 050-9159 Repl. Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 = $3.66
2X 050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51 = $1.02
1X 050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03 = $4.03

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Subtotal - $158.05 
Shipping - $8.95
Insurance - $3.45
Paypal - .31
Paypal - $5.12
Total - $175.88

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Stevej72

Mike and Linda,

Thanks for doing this.  Could I get one each of these:
050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.79
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63

and 2 each of these:
050-5007 10k Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46

Thanks, Steve


----------



## rstought

Mike and Linda...many thanks for taking this on.

I would like the following:

050-4132 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39 x 1 = $30.39
050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.95 x 1 = $34.95
050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07 x 4 = $24.28
050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 x 2 = $22.78
050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70 x 1 = $24.70
050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14 x 1 = $20.14
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63 x 1 = $10.63
050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30 x 2 = $26.60
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 x 1 = $17.63
050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $21.81 1 = $21.81
050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's $16.71 x 1 = $16.71
050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47 X 1 - $17.47
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 x 1 = $9.50
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 x 1 = $10.49
050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03 x 1 = $4.03
050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 x 2 = $0.82

Kits - $292.82
Ship -    8.95
Ins  -    4.60
       -------
Sub    $306.37
PP 3%     9.19
PP .31     .31
      --------
Total  $315.87


----------



## darrenjttu

Thanks for doing this.
I need
2X 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63
3X 050-0372 Rhodium rollerball-Jr Gent $10.49


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Stevej72_
> 
> Mike and Linda,
> 
> Thanks for doing this.  Could I get one each of these:
> 050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
> 050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.79
> 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63
> 
> and 2 each of these:
> 050-5007 10k Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
> 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
> 
> Thanks, Steve



Steve Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $123.25
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 3.95
Grand Total $135.56

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by rstought_
> 
> Mike and Linda...many thanks for taking this on.
> 
> I would like the following:
> 
> 050-4132 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39 x 1 = $30.39
> 050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.95 x 1 = $34.95
> 050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07 x 4 = $24.28
> 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 x 2 = $22.78
> 050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70 x 1 = $24.70
> 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14 x 1 = $20.14
> 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63 x 1 = $10.63
> 050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30 x 2 = $26.60
> 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 x 1 = $17.63
> 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $21.81 1 = $21.81
> 050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's $16.71 x 1 = $16.71
> 050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47 X 1 - $17.47
> 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 x 1 = $9.50
> 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 x 1 = $10.49
> 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03 x 1 = $4.03
> 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 x 2 = $0.82
> 
> Kits - $292.82
> Ship -    8.95
> Ins  -    4.60
> -------
> Sub    $306.37
> PP 3%     9.19
> PP .31     .31
> --------
> Total  $315.87



Bob Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $292.93
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 9.19
Grand Total $315.67

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by darrenjttu_
> 
> Thanks for doing this.
> I need
> 2X 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63
> 3X 050-0372 Rhodium rollerball-Jr Gent $10.49



Darren Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $66.73
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 2.21
Grand Total $75.90

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## Brewmeister35

050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87		x 2 = 19.74
050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67		x 1 = 13.67
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57		x 3 = 40.71
050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30	x 3 = 39.90
850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) x 1 = 15.14
050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03	x 1 =  4.03

Product:   $133.19
Shipping:    $8.95
ins:         $3.45
paypal:      $ .31
paypal:      $4.37
grand total: $150.27


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Brewmeister35_
> 
> 050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87		x 2 = 19.74
> 050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67		x 1 = 13.67
> 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57		x 3 = 40.71
> 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30	x 3 = 39.90
> 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) x 1 = 15.14
> 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03	x 1 =  4.03
> 
> Product:   $133.19
> Shipping:    $8.95
> ins:         $3.45
> paypal:      $ .31
> paypal:      $4.37
> grand total: $150.27



Brewmeister35 Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $133.19
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 4.38
Grand Total $150.28

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## Dan_F

Is there a closing date yet for this group buy? I'm interested, but haven't come up with a list yet. 

Dan


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Dan we are probably going to close this down this weekend.

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by follow3_
> 
> Hey Mike & Linda,
> 
> Thanks for doing this for us!!!
> 
> Here is my order:
> 
> 2X 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07 = $12.14
> 2X 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = $20.98
> 2X 050-4177 Black Ti. Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 = $21.26
> 2X 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 = $27.74
> 2X 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 = $18.62
> 1X 050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $7.59 = $7.59
> 1X 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83 = $6.83
> 2X 050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit $6.46 = $12.92
> 2X 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Genttleman's Ballpoint Pen Kit $10.63 = $21.26
> 8X 050-9159 Repl. Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 = $3.66 3.68
> 2X 050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51 = $1.02
> 1X 050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03 = $4.03
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Subtotal - $158.05
> Shipping - $8.95
> Insurance - $3.45
> Paypal - .31
> Paypal - $5.12
> Total - $175.88
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve
> 
> Steve Here is your confirmed totals:
> Product $158.07
> Shipping $ 8.95
> Insurance $ 3.45
> PayPal .31
> PayPal $ 5.12
> Sub Total $175.90
> - Blanks $24.10
> Grand Total $151.80
> 
> PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
> 
> Mike & Linda


----------



## JC_UAH

Bruce,

Here is my order:

4 - 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
2 - 050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $9.28

Product     71.76
Shipping     8.95 (should fit in mailer)
Insurance    2.05
Subtotal    82.76

PayPal Fee   0.31
PayPal 3%    2.48
Total       85.55

Reply confirming my totals and I will PayPal you today.

Thanks,

Jeff Carr
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Dario

Email sent for these:

(10 each) 050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11
(1 set) 050-4055 Set of Bushings - Ligero $4.03
(3 sets) 050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51

Please send me the total.

Thanks,


----------



## Nickfff

Mike & Linda,
Thank you very much for the time and effort in doing this. 

I have included the limited edition statesman as part of the buy-can you confirm that it can be included? 

Quanity	Pen kit number	Description	Metal	Fountain or Rollerball	Discounted	Total Discounted
4	050-4142	Limited Edition Statesman 	22k Gold	Fountain	91.19	364.76
3	050-2330	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	22k Gold	Rollerball	21.43	64.29
3	050-2329	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	22k Gold	Fountain	23.37	70.11
3	050-2332	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap          Black Titanium	Rollerball	17.63	52.89
3	050-2331	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	Black Titanium	Fountain	21.81	65.43
4	050-4622	Jr. Retro Pen	Copper	Rollerball	8.35	33.4
2	050-4623	Jr. Retro Pen	Rhodium	Rollerball	13.87	27.74
2	050-4427	Zen	10k Gold	Rollerball	11.39	22.78
2	050-4426	Zen	Chrome	Rollerball	9.11	18.22
2	050-4428	Zen	Black Titanium	Rollerball	11.39	22.78

					Total   	742.4
					Insurance	7.30
					Shipping	8.95
					Total	        758.65
					Paypal %	22.76
					Paypal .31	0.31
					Grand Total	781.72
Thank You,
Nick


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Jeff and Dario we will confirm your totals tonight.

Nick - the limited edition kits are not discountable.  Sorry  You might want to edit your post and drop us a pm when you are done.

Mike & Linda


----------



## DCBluesman

FYI, CS USA has not given the discount on the Limited Edition kits.  A call to them would be in order.


----------



## Nickfff

All,
I just called craft supplies USA and spoke with Melanie T. went through the scenario and she confirmed that the limited statesman is discountable. 

As a result, can you please confirm my pricing as is?

Thank you,
Nick


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Lou I just called and they are giving the discount on them which is a first!

Nick I will confirm your totals tonight when I get home.

Mike


----------



## tdibiasio

Mike and Linda

Thanks so much for doing this, here is my order:

Qty: 2 - 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63
Qty: 2 - 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49
Qty: 3 - 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
Qty: 3 - 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
Qty: 1 - 192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit $7.06
Qty: 1 - 251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit $6.05
Qty: 8 - 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46
Qty: 1 - 2oz Bottle of Brass Ager

Total 179.41
Insurance 3.45
Shipping 8.95
Sub Total 191.81
PP Fee 6.06
Grand Total 197.87

Tom DiBiasio


----------



## caddis

Mike and Linda,

Paypal was setup and payment has been sent.

Thanks,
Bill & Stacy


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by JC_UAH_
> 
> Bruce,
> 
> Here is my order:
> 
> 4 - 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
> 2 - 050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $9.28
> 
> Product     71.76
> Shipping     8.95 (should fit in mailer)
> Insurance    2.05
> Subtotal    82.76
> 
> PayPal Fee   0.31
> PayPal 3%    2.48
> Total       85.55
> 
> Reply confirming my totals and I will PayPal you today.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff Carr
> Huntsville, AL



Jeff Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $71.76
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 2.36
Grand Total $81.08

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Email sent for these:
> 
> (10 each) 050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11
> (1 set) 050-4055 Set of Bushings - Ligero $4.03
> (3 sets) 050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51
> 
> Please send me the total.
> 
> Thanks,



Dario Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $96.66
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 3.11
Grand Total $106.73

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## Texatdurango

> _Originally posted by Nickfff_
> 
> All,
> I just called craft supplies USA and spoke with Melanie T. went through the scenario and she confirmed that the limited statesman is discountable.
> 
> As a result, can you please confirm my pricing as is?
> 
> Thank you,
> Nick


Nick, this none of my business but I caught the conversation about the Limited Edition pens being discounted then I noticed you have the number, 050-4142, on your order which is for the Limited Edition Emperor not the Statesman.  Would hate to see you get four emperors instead of statesmen.[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Nickfff_
> 
> All,
> I just called craft supplies USA and spoke with Melanie T. went through the scenario and she confirmed that the limited statesman is discountable.
> 
> As a result, can you please confirm my pricing as is?
> 
> Thank you,
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Nick, this none of my business but I caught the conversation about the Limited Edition pens being discounted then I noticed you have the number, 050-4142, on your order which is for the Limited Edition Emperor not the Statesman.  Would hate to see you get four emperors instead of statesmen.[]
Click to expand...


We caught this as well and have adjusted the item number to match description and price.

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Nickfff_
> 
> Mike & Linda,
> Thank you very much for the time and effort in doing this.
> 
> I have included the limited edition statesman as part of the buy-can you confirm that it can be included?
> 
> Quanity	Pen kit number	Description	Metal	Fountain or Rollerball	Discounted	Total Discounted
> 2       050-0321	Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain	$29.26   $58.52
> 2       050-0323	Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain	$24.70    $49.40
> 3	050-2330	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	22k Gold	Rollerball	21.43	64.29
> 3	050-2329	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	22k Gold	Fountain	23.37	70.11
> 3	050-2332	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap          Black Titanium	Rollerball	17.63	52.89
> 3	050-2331	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	Black Titanium	Fountain	21.81	65.43
> 4	050-4622	Jr. Retro Pen	Copper	Rollerball	8.35	33.4
> 2	050-4623	Jr. Retro Pen	Rhodium	Rollerball	13.87	27.74
> 2	050-4427	Zen	10k Gold	Rollerball	11.39	22.78
> 2	050-4426	Zen	Chrome	Rollerball	9.11	18.22
> 2	050-4428	Zen	Black Titanium	Rollerball	11.39	22.78
> 
> Total   	742.4
> Insurance	7.30
> Shipping	8.95
> Total	        758.65
> Paypal %	22.76
> Paypal .31	0.31
> Grand Total	781.72
> Thank You,
> Nick



Nick Here is your adjusted confirmed totals:
Product $485.56
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 6.40
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 15.04
Grand Total $516.26

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by tdibiasio_
> 
> Mike and Linda
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this, here is my order:
> 
> Qty: 2 - 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63
> Qty: 2 - 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49
> Qty: 3 - 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
> Qty: 3 - 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
> Qty: 1 - 192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit $7.06
> Qty: 1 - 251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit $6.05
> Qty: 8 - 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46
> Qty: 1 - 2oz Bottle of Brass Ager
> 
> Total 179.41
> Insurance 3.45
> Shipping 8.95
> Sub Total 191.81
> PP Fee 6.06
> Grand Total 197.87
> 
> Tom DiBiasio



Tom Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $179.41
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 5.76
Grand Total $197.88

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## Nickfff

George, 
Thanks, yes I wanted the limited edition Statesman.

Linda,
Thank you for correcting.

Nick


----------



## follow3

Hey Mike & Linda,

Paypal sent.
Pen blanks sent also!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mick

Mike and Linda, Thanks for hosting this!
Here's what I need:
2 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37........................$46.74
2 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43......................$42.84
4 050-0385 Rhodium Americana Filigree Pen Kit - close out no further discount $10.92.......$43.68
1 750-4210 Accessory Kit for Americana Rollerball/Fountain Pen $9.08........................$9.08
5 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46..........................$2.30
                                                     total................................$144.58
                                                     insurance..............................$3.45
                                                     shipping...............................$8.95
                                                     paypal.................................$5.02
                                                     Grand total..........................$162.07

Check my math and let me know. I'll paypal you tomorrow


----------



## mick

ooops!


----------



## mick

ooops!


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Email sent for these:
> 
> (10 each) 050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11
> (1 set) 050-4055 Set of Bushings - Ligero $4.03
> (3 sets) 050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51
> 
> Please send me the total.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dario Here is your confirmed totals:
> Product $96.66
> Shipping $ 4.60
> Insurance $ 2.05
> PayPal .31
> PayPal $ 3.11
> Grand Total $106.73
> 
> PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com
> 
> Mike & Linda
Click to expand...


Paypal payment sent.

Thanks!


----------



## JC_UAH

Mike,

PayPal Sent.

Thanks,
Jeff Carr
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Nickfff

Mike & Linda,
Please see my pm.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Dan_F

Mike---Nearly have my order ready, just have to do the math, but have to run now. Will have it in late tonight. 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## ken11011

Mike and Linda,
Here is my order:
050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87
050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.67
050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.57
050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
050-4625 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $12.91
050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67
050-4625 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $12.91
050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67
850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66
One of each from above list.
Total: $160.96
PayPal    5.14
Shipping  8.95
Insurance 3.45
Order  $178.50
Thanks,
Ken Genovese
Please send my your paypal address.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by mick_
> 
> Mike and Linda, Thanks for hosting this!
> Here's what I need:
> 2 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37........................$46.74
> 2 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43......................$42.84
> 4 050-0385 Rhodium Americana Filigree Pen Kit - close out no further discount $10.92.......$43.68
> 1 750-4210 Accessory Kit for Americana Rollerball/Fountain Pen $9.08........................$9.08
> 5 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46..........................$2.30
> total................................$144.58
> insurance..............................$3.45
> shipping...............................$8.95
> paypal.................................$5.02
> Grand total..........................$162.07
> 
> Check my math and let me know. I'll paypal you tomorrow



Mick Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $144.68
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 4.72
Grand Total $162.07

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by ken11011_
> 
> Mike and Linda,
> Here is my order:
> 050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87
> 050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.67
> 050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.57
> 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
> 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 050-4625 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $12.91
> 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67
> 050-4625 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $12.91
> 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67
> 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
> 750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66
> One of each from above list.
> Total: $160.96
> PayPal    5.14
> Shipping  8.95
> Insurance 3.45
> Order  $178.50
> Thanks,
> Ken Genovese
> Please send my your paypal address.
> Thanks for doing this.



Ken Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $160.95
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 5.21
Grand Total $178.87

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## Nickfff

Mike & Linda,
I have revised my order below per the pm, please confirm it is correct so I can paypal tonight if possible. 

I have replaced the limited edition statesman with regular statesman.

Quanity	Pen kit number	Description	Metal	Fountain or Rollerball	Discounted	Total Discounted
2	050-0321	Statesman	22k Gold	Fountain	29.26	58.52
2	050-0323	Statesman	Black Titanium	Fountain	24.7	49.4
3	050-2330	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	22k Gold	Rollerball	21.43	64.29
3	050-2329	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	22k Gold	Fountain	23.37	70.11
3	050-2332	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	Black Titanium	Rollerball	17.63	52.89
3	050-2331	Jr Statesman ll-Threaded end cap	Black Titanium	Fountain	21.81	65.43
4	050-4622	Jr. Retro Pen	Copper	Rollerball	8.35	33.4
2	050-4623	Jr. Retro Pen	Rhodium	Rollerball	13.87	27.74
2	050-4427	Zen	10k Gold	Rollerball	11.39	22.78
2	050-4426	Zen	Chrome	Rollerball	9.11	18.22
2	050-4428	Zen	Black Titanium	Rollerball	11.39	22.78

					Total Disc	485.56
					Insurance	6.4
					Shipping	8.95
					Total	500.91
					Paypal %	15.0273
					Paypal .31	0.31
					Grand Total	516.2473

Thank You,
Nick


----------



## Nickfff

Mike & Linda,
Paypal just sent.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Mike and Linda,
If this is still open I would like the following:

3 each - 050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's $16.71 = 50.13
3 each - 050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47 = 52.41
2 each - 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67 = 35.34
4 each - 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51 = 2.04

Product $139.92
Insurance $3.45</u>
Subtotal $143.37
Paypal $0.31
Paypal(3%) $4.30
Total $147.98</u>

Canadian shipping to be paid later?
Please let me know if this is correct and I'll Payapl you the $$.
Thanks


----------



## bradbn4

If it is still open - this is what I would like to order:
4 of  050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39/  $45.56
2 of  050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03/ $6.06
2 of  050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03  / $6.06
10 of 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 / 4.10
1 of  050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03 / 4.04

Total of items ordered:  45.56+6.06+6.06+4.10+ 4.04=65.82

Insurance = 2.05 

Shipping = 8.95 

total = ( (65.82 + 2.05 + 8.95 ) * 1.03 ) +.31)  = $79.4346


For me it's late, and I ran out of fingers and toes...so please double check my math.

Bradbn4 - Having fun in colorado


----------



## joseph10s

Thanks for making this available!

2 x 050-4623	Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 = $27.74 
2 x 050-2326	Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 = $42.86 
2 x 050-0378	Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11  = $18.22 
2 x 050-4044	10k Ligero Rollerball Pen  $6.83  = $13.66 
1 x 050-4426	Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit  $9.11 = $9.11 
1 x 050-4428	Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit  $11.39 = $11.39 
2 x 050-4626	Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67 = $35.34 
3 x 050-4040	10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $6.46 = $19.38 
2 x 050-0376	Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $10.63 = $21.26 
20 x 050-9159	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 = $9.20 
20 x 050-9061	Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51 = $10.20 


Shipping  Insurance charge = $4.60 
Shipping Charge = $8.95 
Sub Total = $231.91
PayPal Fees = $7.27

TOTAL = $239.18


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Mike and Linda
Thank you for doing this
I would like the following
1pc-050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
1pc-050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
1pc-050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
1pc-050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11
1pc-050-4044 10k Ligero Rollerball Pen $6.83
1pc-050-4045 10k Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $7.18
1pc-050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $9.28
2pcs-050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
2pcs-050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
2pcs-050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
5pcs-050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51
1pc-750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66
5pcs-050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41
1pc-850-4044 Accessory Kit for Ligero Pen $22.73
5pcs-050-9170 Replacement Tubes - Click Pen $0.46
shipping-$8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box 
Ins-$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
Paypal-$5.85
total $190.34 ....I think
Please PM me if im wrong
Thanks


----------



## Dan_F

Mike--- Here is my order:

(3) 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02

(2) 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14

(3) 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49

(3) 050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11

(3) 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63

(3) 050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $9.28

(2) 050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47

(5) 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51

(5) 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46

(2) 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $10.63

050-4041 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent Ballpoint $4.03

(10) 050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51



Not on your list (or I missed them): 
(1) 5 pack Gel Parker style refills Blue 0504601  $5.99



sub total $263.75

+shipping 8.95 = $277.30

+paypal+.31 = $285.93

Will paypal when I receive confirmation from you.


----------



## PrivatePens

Here's my order.  Please check the math:

(2)050-4450 10k KC Twist Pen Kit - 7.14
(2)050-0355 Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit - 9.96
(1)950-3230 Set of Bushings - KC Twist Pen $4.03
(2)050-4474 10k Patriot Pen Kit	- 7.98
(2)050-4442 Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit - 7.98
(2)050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit - 7.58
(2)050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit - 13.66
(1)050-4443 Set of Bushings - Patriot - 4.03
(4)050-9442 Replacement Tube - Patriot - 1.64
(2)050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 12.14
(2)050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 19.00
(2)050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 20.98
(2)050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 21.26
(1)050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 7.59
(4)050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States - 1.84
(2)050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable - 19.74
(1)050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable - 13.67
(2)050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable - 42.86
(2)050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable - 35.26
(2)050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen - 12.92
(2)050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen - 21.26
(1)850-4040 Accessory Kit for Jr Gentlemens Ball Point Pen - 20.26

Total $312.78
3% = 9.38
Paypal .31
Ins. 5.50
Shipping 8.95
Grandtotal:  336.92


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> 
> Mike and Linda,
> If this is still open I would like the following:
> 
> 3 each - 050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's $16.71 = 50.13
> 3 each - 050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47 = 52.41
> 2 each - 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67 = 35.34
> 4 each - 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51 = 2.04
> 
> Product $139.92
> Insurance $3.45</u>
> Subtotal $143.37
> Paypal $0.31
> Paypal(3%) $4.30
> Total $147.98</u>
> 
> Canadian shipping to be paid later?
> Please let me know if this is correct and I'll Payapl you the $$.
> Thanks




George Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $139.92
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 4.31
Grand Total $147.99

George on the shipping I think that the order is small enough weight wise to go First Class International.  We will let you know once it is boxed.

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> 
> If it is still open - this is what I would like to order:
> 4 of  050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39/  $45.56
> 2 of  050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03/ $6.06
> 2 of  050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03  / $6.06
> 10 of 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 / 4.10
> 1 of  050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03 / 4.04
> 
> Total of items ordered:  45.56+6.06+6.06+4.10+ 4.04=65.82
> 
> Insurance = 2.05
> 
> Shipping = 8.95
> 
> total = ( (65.82 + 2.05 + 8.95 ) * 1.03 ) +.31)  = $79.4346
> 
> 
> For me it's late, and I ran out of fingers and toes...so please double check my math.
> 
> Bradbn4 - Having fun in colorado



Brad Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $65.82
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 2.18
Grand Total $74.96

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by joseph10s_
> 
> Thanks for making this available!
> 
> 2 x 050-4623	Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 = $27.74
> 2 x 050-2326	Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 = $42.86
> 2 x 050-0378	Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11  = $18.22
> 2 x 050-4044	10k Ligero Rollerball Pen  $6.83  = $13.66
> 1 x 050-4426	Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit  $9.11 = $9.11
> 1 x 050-4428	Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit  $11.39 = $11.39
> 2 x 050-4626	Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67 = $35.34
> 3 x 050-4040	10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $6.46 = $19.38
> 2 x 050-0376	Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $10.63 = $21.26
> 20 x 050-9159	Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 = $9.20
> 20 x 050-9061	Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51 = $10.20
> 
> 
> Shipping  Insurance charge = $4.60
> Shipping Charge = $8.95
> Sub Total = $231.91
> PayPal Fees = $7.27
> 
> TOTAL = $239.18



Joseph Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $218.36
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 6.97
Grand Total $239.19

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> Hi Mike and Linda
> Thank you for doing this
> I would like the following
> 1pc-050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
> 1pc-050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
> 1pc-050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
> 1pc-050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11
> 1pc-050-4044 10k Ligero Rollerball Pen $6.83
> 1pc-050-4045 10k Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $7.18
> 1pc-050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $9.28
> 2pcs-050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 2pcs-050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
> 2pcs-050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 5pcs-050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51
> 1pc-750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66
> 5pcs-050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41
> 1pc-850-4044 Accessory Kit for Ligero Pen $22.73
> 5pcs-050-9170 Replacement Tubes - Click Pen $0.46
> shipping-$8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box
> Ins-$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
> Paypal-$5.85
> total $190.34 ....I think
> Please PM me if im wrong
> Thanks



Butch Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $171.21
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 5.54
Grand Total $190.35

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Mike--- Here is my order:
> 
> (3) 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02
> 
> (2) 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14
> 
> (3) 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
> 
> (3) 050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11
> 
> (3) 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
> 
> (3) 050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Fountain Pen - closeout no additional discount $9.28
> 
> (2) 050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47
> 
> (5) 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51
> 
> (5) 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46
> 
> (2) 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $10.63
> 
> 050-4041 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent Ballpoint $4.03
> 
> (10) 050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51
> 
> 
> 
> Not on your list (or I missed them):
> (1) 5 pack Gel Parker style refills Blue 0504601  $5.99
> 
> 
> 
> sub total $263.75
> 
> +shipping 8.95 = $277.30
> 
> +paypal+.31 = $285.93
> 
> Will paypal when I receive confirmation from you.



Dan we looked this over several times and we came up with the same figure every time.

Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $289.04
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 4.60
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 9.09
Grand Total $311.99

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by PrivatePens_
> 
> Here's my order.  Please check the math:
> 
> (2)050-4450 10k KC Twist Pen Kit - 7.14
> (2)050-0355 Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit - 9.96
> (1)950-3230 Set of Bushings - KC Twist Pen $4.03
> (2)050-4474 10k Patriot Pen Kit	- 7.98
> (2)050-4442 Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit - 7.98
> (2)050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit - 7.58
> (2)050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit - 13.66
> (1)050-4443 Set of Bushings - Patriot - 4.03
> (4)050-9442 Replacement Tube - Patriot - 1.64
> (2)050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 12.14
> (2)050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 19.00
> (2)050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 20.98
> (2)050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 21.26
> (1)050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - 7.59
> (4)050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States - 1.84
> (2)050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable - 19.74
> (1)050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable - 13.67
> (2)050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable - 42.86
> (2)050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable - 35.26
> (2)050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen - 12.92
> (2)050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen - 21.26
> (1)850-4040 Accessory Kit for Jr Gentlemens Ball Point Pen - 20.26
> 
> Total $312.78
> 3% = 9.38
> Paypal .31
> Ins. 5.50
> Shipping 8.95
> Grandtotal:  336.92



PrivatePens Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $312.78
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 5.50
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 9.83
Grand Total $337.37  *The PayPal % has to be figured last*

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## Dan_F

You are correct, I missed the JR Gent ballpoint and bushings which I added in late, glad you caught that. 

Paypal sent. Thanks for undertaking this, which must be a lot of work!

Dan


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Mike,
Paypal sent. Let me know when you get a shipping cost and I'll send it to you.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## 1nfinity

Mike and Linda,
Thanks for your time and effort in managing this group buy. This is my 2nd attempt at ordering -- who knows where the first vanished to after accidently hitting a key.

Here's my order:
2ea: 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 = $19.00
2ea: 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = $20.98
2ea: 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 = $18.62
2ea: 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 = $35.26
2ea: 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball Jr Statesman Postable $17.63 = $35.26

Kits = $129.12
Paypal = $0.31
Paypal% = $3.87
Shipping = $8.95
Insurance = $3.45
Grand Total = $145.70

Please verify total and send payment info.  Thanks.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by 1nfinity_
> 
> Mike and Linda,
> Thanks for your time and effort in managing this group buy. This is my 2nd attempt at ordering -- who knows where the first vanished to after accidently hitting a key.
> 
> Here's my order:
> 2ea: 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 = $19.00
> 2ea: 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = $20.98
> 2ea: 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 = $18.62
> 2ea: 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 = $35.26
> 2ea: 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball Jr Statesman Postable $17.63 = $35.26
> 
> Kits = $129.12
> Paypal = $0.31
> Paypal% = $3.87
> Shipping = $8.95
> Insurance = $3.45
> Grand Total = $145.70
> 
> Please verify total and send payment info.  Thanks.



Terry Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $129.12
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 4.26
Grand Total $146.09 *The PayPal % has to be figured last*

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Mike and Linda
Paypal sent...oooops forgot to add the 1 in .31...[:I]
Thanks Again for doing this


----------



## cdcarter

2 050-4156	Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.50
2 050-0371	Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$10.49
2 050-4146	Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$7.59


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by cdcarter_
> 
> 
> 2 050-4156	Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$9.50
> 2 050-0371	Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$10.49
> 2 050-4146	Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable	$7.59



Carl Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $55.16
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 1.86
Grand Total $63.98

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## gtanajewski

(5)  050-4408 10k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain $7.03                              $35.15
(2)  050-4085 10k Executive Pen Kit Rollerball $5.09                          $10.18
(5)  050-4080 10k Executive Pen Kit Fountain $6.83                            $34.15 
(2)  050-4020 10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's $8.35                              $16.70
(1)  050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99             $37.99
(1)  050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.79             $41.79
(1)  050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07                   $6.07
(1)  050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87                                   $9.87
(2)  050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43      $42.86 
(5)  050-4044 10k Ligero Rollerball Pen $6.83                                 $34.15 
(2)  050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $24.70            $49.40             
(1)  050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $29.26              $29.26
(3)  050-4201 10k Gold Americana Classic Pen Kit $3.99                        $11.97  
(5)  050-4205 10k Gold - Americana Pen Kit $4.55                              $22.75
(5)  050-4010 10k Gold - Cigar Pen $4.55                                      $22.75 
(5)  050-4545 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $6.07                            $30.35
(5)  050-4430 10k Presidential Pen Kit $3.99                                  $19.95
(2)  050-5205 10k Gold Americana Pencil Kit $9.50                             $19.00 
                                                                              $500.89
                                                                  Shipping      $8.95
                                                                  Ins           $7.30
                                                                  Pay Pal      $15.82
                                                                  Tot         $532.96


----------



## JimSwift

Greetings Mike & Linda

Thanks for the opportunity to purchase at a discount. Been an avid lurker on IAP for some time. Just signed up to take advantage of your efforts on group buy.
List of items I need:

1--050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07
1--050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
1--050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
1--050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
1--050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43
1--050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63
1--050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
1--050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
2--050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $27.34
2--050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent $27.14
1--050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30
1--050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87
1--050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67
1--050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57
1--050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
2--050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $46.74
2--050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $43.62
1--050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37
2--050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $43.62
2--050-4206 Satin Pearl Americana Pen $8.06
2--050-4205 10k Gold - Americana Pen Kit $9.10
2--050-4220 Titanium - Americana Pen Kit $13.14
2--050-0303 Rhodium - Americana Pen Kit $13.98
8--050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $30.32
3--050-0365 Rhodium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $27.60
3--050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $18.21
5--050-4401 10k Gold Slimline Pen Kit $15.95
3--050-4420 Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $14.25
2--050-4410 Satin Gold Slimline Pen Kit $6.38
3--050-4440 Satin Nickel Slimline Pen Kit $9.57
3--050-4441 Satin Pearl Slimline Pen Kit $9.57
6--050-0304 Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit $28.98
5--050-4464 10k Gold Soft Grip Pen Kit $17.10
1--050-2424 Black Chrome Soft Grip Pen Kit $3.79
5--050-0357 Rhodium Soft Grip Pen Kit $25.10
2--050-9357 Replacement Tubes soft grip $1.02
3--050-9160 Replacement Tubes - Americana $1.53
1--850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
2--050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.92
2--050-9170 Replacement Tubes - Click Pen $0.92
3--050-9442 Replacement Tube - Patriot $1.23

Figure out what I need to send and I will attempt to paypal(never done it before).

Thanks

Jim Swift


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by gtanajewski_
> 
> (5)  050-4408 10k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain $7.03                              $35.15
> (2)  050-4085 10k Executive Pen Kit Rollerball $5.09                          $10.18
> (5)  050-4080 10k Executive Pen Kit Fountain $6.83                            $34.15
> (2)  050-4020 10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's $8.35                              $16.70
> (1)  050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99             $37.99
> (1)  050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.79             $41.79
> (1)  050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07                   $6.07
> (1)  050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87                                   $9.87
> (2)  050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43      $42.86
> (5)  050-4044 10k Ligero Rollerball Pen $6.83                                 $34.15
> (2)  050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $24.70            $49.40
> (1)  050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $29.26              $29.26
> (3)  050-4201 10k Gold Americana Classic Pen Kit $3.99                        $11.97
> (5)  050-4205 10k Gold - Americana Pen Kit $4.55                              $22.75
> (5)  050-4010 10k Gold - Cigar Pen $4.55                                      $22.75
> (5)  050-4545 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $6.07                            $30.35
> (5)  050-4430 10k Presidential Pen Kit $3.99                                  $19.95
> (2)  050-5205 10k Gold Americana Pencil Kit $9.50                             $19.00
> $500.89
> Shipping      $8.95
> Ins           $7.30
> Pay Pal      $15.82
> Tot         $532.96



Corbitt Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $474.34  *could not find your error*
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 6.40
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 14.70
Grand Total $504.70

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by JimSwift_
> 
> 
> Greetings Mike & Linda
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to purchase at a discount. Been an avid lurker on IAP for some time. Just signed up to take advantage of your efforts on group buy.
> List of items I need:
> 
> 1--050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07
> 1--050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
> 1--050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
> 1--050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
> 1--050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43
> 1--050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63
> 1--050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
> 1--050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
> 2--050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $27.34
> 2--050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent $27.14
> 1--050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30
> 1--050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87
> 1--050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67
> 1--050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57
> 1--050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
> 2--050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $46.74
> 2--050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $43.62
> 1--050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37
> 2--050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $43.62
> 2--050-4206 Satin Pearl Americana Pen $8.06
> 2--050-4205 10k Gold - Americana Pen Kit $9.10
> 2--050-4220 Titanium - Americana Pen Kit $13.14
> 2--050-0303 Rhodium - Americana Pen Kit $13.98
> 8--050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $30.32
> 3--050-0365 Rhodium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $27.60
> 3--050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $18.21
> 5--050-4401 10k Gold Slimline Pen Kit $15.95
> 3--050-4420 Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $14.25
> 2--050-4410 Satin Gold Slimline Pen Kit $6.38
> 3--050-4440 Satin Nickel Slimline Pen Kit $9.57
> 3--050-4441 Satin Pearl Slimline Pen Kit $9.57
> 6--050-0304 Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit $28.98
> 5--050-4464 10k Gold Soft Grip Pen Kit $17.10
> 1--050-2424 Black Chrome Soft Grip Pen Kit $3.79
> 5--050-0357 Rhodium Soft Grip Pen Kit $25.10
> 2--050-9357 Replacement Tubes soft grip $1.02
> 3--050-9160 Replacement Tubes - Americana $1.53
> 1--850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
> 2--050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.92
> 2--050-9170 Replacement Tubes - Click Pen $0.92
> 3--050-9442 Replacement Tube - Patriot $1.23
> 
> Figure out what I need to send and I will attempt to paypal(never done it before).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim Swift



Jim Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $662.21
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 8.20
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 20.39
Grand Total $700.06

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## el_d

Here is my order. Thank you for doing this.

1-050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
1-050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
1-050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
1-050-2332 Rhodium/Black Ti Rollerball - Jr. States Postable $17.63
1-050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $10.07
1-050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
1-050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
1-850-4014 Accessory Kit for Panache $16.15
1-750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66
5-050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51
5-050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41

Total 119.42
ship    8.95
ins     3.45
pp      3.95
         .31

Final Total   $136.08

Would it be possible to get a bottle of Brass Ager in there also???
 136.08 + 3.20 = 139.28

Let me know if my numbers are good. 
Thank you


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by el_d_
> 
> Here is my order. Thank you for doing this.
> 
> 1-050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
> 1-050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
> 1-050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
> 1-050-2332 Rhodium/Black Ti Rollerball - Jr. States Postable $17.63
> 1-050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $10.07
> 1-050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
> 1-050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
> 1-850-4014 Accessory Kit for Panache $16.15
> 1-750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66
> 5-050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51
> 5-050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41
> 1-M-3 Brass Ager $3.20
> Total 119.42
> ship    8.95
> ins     3.45
> pp      3.95
> .31
> 
> Final Total   $136.08
> 
> Would it be possible to get a bottle of Brass Ager in there also???
> 136.08 + 3.20 = 139.28
> 
> Let me know if my numbers are good.
> Thank you



Lupe Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $122.62 *includes the brass ager*
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 3.45
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 4.06
Grand Total $139.39

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## el_d

Thank you Mike and Linda, paypal has been sent.


----------



## MoreCowBell

Here's my order. Please check the math and I'll send Paypal tomorrow:

1 x 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99   = 37.99
1 x 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $31.91   = 31.91

3 x 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07   = 18.21
3 x 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59   = 22.77

2 x 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43   = 42.86
2 x 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63   = 35.26

3 x 050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $7.59   = 22.77
3 x 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83   = 20.49
2 x 050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $10.07   = 20.14

1 x 050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $24.70   = 24.70
1 x 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14   = 20.14

2 x 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39   = 22.78
2 x 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11   = 18.22

3 x 050-4010 10k Gold - Cigar Pen $4.55   = 13.65
2 x 050-0390 Rhodium - Cigar Pen $8.78   = 17.56
4 x 050-4477 Copper - Cigar Pen $4.64   = 18.56


1 x 050-4035 Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman $4.03   = 4.03
4 x 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51   = 2.04

1 x 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03   = 4.03
2 x 050-9020 Replacement Tubes - Imperial $0.61   = 1.22

1 x 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03   = 4.03
1 x 192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit $7.06   = 7.06
4 x 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46   = 1.84

1 x 050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03   = 4.03
2 x 050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51   = 1.02

1 x 750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66   = 15.66
2 x 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41   = 0.82

1 x 155-4101 Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen $4.03   = 4.03

Subtotal = 437.82
3% = 13.13
Paypal = .31
Ins. = 6.40
Shipping = 8.95
Total = 466.61


----------



## JRjr

I would like the following:

2 each - 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 = $19.00
2 each - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = $20.98
2 each - 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 = 35.26

Sub-Total = $75.24
Shipping = $8.95
Insurance = $2.05
Paypal = $2.90
Total = $89.14

Let me know if I'm off, thanks.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by MoreCowBell_
> 
> Here's my order. Please check the math and I'll send Paypal tomorrow:
> 
> 1 x 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99   = 37.99
> 1 x 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $31.91   = 31.91
> 
> 3 x 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07   = 18.21
> 3 x 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59   = 22.77
> 
> 2 x 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43   = 42.86
> 2 x 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63   = 35.26
> 
> 3 x 050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $7.59   = 22.77
> 3 x 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83   = 20.49
> 2 x 050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $10.07   = 20.14
> 
> 1 x 050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $24.70   = 24.70
> 1 x 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14   = 20.14
> 
> 2 x 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39   = 22.78
> 2 x 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11   = 18.22
> 
> 3 x 050-4010 10k Gold - Cigar Pen $4.55   = 13.65
> 2 x 050-0390 Rhodium - Cigar Pen $8.78   = 17.56
> 4 x 050-4477 Copper - Cigar Pen $4.64   = 18.56
> 
> 
> 1 x 050-4035 Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman $4.03   = 4.03
> 4 x 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51   = 2.04
> 
> 1 x 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03   = 4.03
> 2 x 050-9020 Replacement Tubes - Imperial $0.61   = 1.22
> 
> 1 x 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03   = 4.03
> 1 x 192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit $7.06   = 7.06
> 4 x 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46   = 1.84
> 
> 1 x 050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03   = 4.03
> 2 x 050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51   = 1.02
> 
> 1 x 750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66   = 15.66
> 2 x 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41   = 0.82
> 
> 1 x 155-4101 Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen $4.03   = 4.03
> 
> Subtotal = 437.82
> 3% = 13.13
> Paypal = .31
> Ins. = 6.40
> Shipping = 8.95
> Total = 466.61



MoreCowBell Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $437.83
Shipping $ 8.95
Insurance $ 6.40
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 13.61  *must be figured last*
Grand Total $467.10

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by JRjr_
> 
> I would like the following:
> 
> 2 each - 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 = $19.00
> 2 each - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 = $20.98
> 2 each - 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 = 35.26
> 
> Sub-Total = $75.24
> Shipping = $8.95
> Insurance = $2.05
> Paypal = $2.90
> Total = $89.14
> 
> Let me know if I'm off, thanks.



Jim Here is your confirmed totals:
Product $75.24
Shipping $ 4.60
Insurance $ 2.05
PayPal .31
PayPal $ 2.47
Grand Total $84.67

PayPal address is mkennedy@kennedyhardware.com

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Update posted on from page.

Mike & Linda


----------



## GoodTurns

You guys rock!  ManyThanks for the quick turnaround!


----------



## eskimo

Mike & Linda,

Did CS give you any indication of delivery dates for the BO items?  If they're going to be lengthy, it might be worth it to throw you another couple of bucks and ask you to ship what you have, it that's OK with you.

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## warreng8170

> _Originally posted by eskimo_
> 
> Mike & Linda,
> 
> Did CS give you any indication of delivery dates for the BO items?  If they're going to be lengthy, it might be worth it to throw you another couple of bucks and ask you to ship what you have, it that's OK with you.
> 
> Thanks,  Bob



I'll second this. I imagine you probably want to get all of your complete orders packed and shipped just to get rid of the sheer quantity of stuff you have right now, but after that I would be curious as to what my backorderd items were and ETA. It might be worth the extra shipping charges not to hold up the majority of an order just for a few items. Obviously it's more work for you though. 

Thanks again for all your hard work!

-warren


----------



## TXPhi67

Mike & Linda,

My box arrived today!  Thank you very much for doing this!

Take care,


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Bob - 
I got your email and will have your order out in the morning.  

Warren - 
Your backordered items are listed on the front page of this thread.  I want to say tubes but will need to pull your file at home to see what it is for sure.

Mike


----------



## GoodTurns

Mike-
Package received today.  Again ManyThanks!


----------



## jcollazo

My order showed up also. Thanks.


----------



## ones

Just received my order, thank you!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

For those of you with back-orders:

I talked with CSUSA and all backorders are due in country on the 31st of March.  This means by the time it clears customs, is checked in at CSUSA and is shipped to me, figure on mid April assuming everything goes as planned.  There is a couple of the backorders as well as a couple of packaging errors that have already shipped to me and are due in at the end of this week. 

So if you see the dreaded B/O next to your name on the front page of this thread, look under your name to determine what it is, if you want to wait or cancel your B/O.

Mike & Linda


----------



## warreng8170

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> So if you see the dreaded B/O next to your name on the front page of this thread, look under your name to determine what it is, if you want to wait or cancel your B/O.
> 
> Mike & Linda



To make sure I am understanding, you can just cancel the backordered item and ship the balance of the order? I assume you just refund the difference? If so, I would very much like to do this. 

Let me know if you need anything from me.

Thanks,
Warren


----------



## BruceK

Mike & Linda

My package made the trip to the west coast safe and sound.  Many thanks for putting this group buy together.


----------



## mick

Mike and Linda,
 I got my package today...thanks again for doing this,
Mike


----------



## Draken

I'll continue to wait for the back ordered items in my order.


----------



## BRobbins629

Mine came in perfect order.  Thanks again.


----------



## rstought

Mike and Linda...

Got mine today, too - many thanks for taking this on...


----------



## 1nfinity

Mike and Linda,
I received the package today.  Thanks for quick shipment, great packaging, the Novus samples, and your efforts in organizing this group buy.


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Mike and Linda
My backorder is just for tubes so if you can cancel please do and ship the rest asap . I need some of the kits for an order and cant wait till april .
Thanks


----------



## diamundgem

My kits arrived save and sound   Thanks,  figured I saved about 75 bucks    Jim


----------



## sbell111

Mine arrived yesterday.  All is well.

Thanks.


----------



## darrenjttu

Just got my shipment today and just my luck the lathe went down. Should be in the shop for two to three weeks. Great!


----------



## Brewmeister35

Received mine today.  Thanks again!


----------



## el_d

Recieved my package today. All is well. 

Thank you,
 Mike and Linda


----------



## bradbn4

all happy happy joy joy

Looks like the Zen and stretch share the same tube size - not measured the bushings yet.

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## Dario

Got mine today.  THANKS!


----------



## eskimo

Mike & Linda,

I got my package today & everything looks great.  Thanks again for all your efforts.

Bob


----------



## MoreCowBell

Mike:
Would it be possible for you to go ahead and ship my order without the items on back order?   To cover the cost of extra shipping I could order the Novus kit when the B.O. items come in and you could add the two together.

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Jerry,
Got your package in the mail today.  You should have it on Saturday.

Mike & Linda


----------



## JimSwift

Mike & Linda

Could you send what you have and if you can't cancell the replacement tubes, i'll pay the additional shipping.

Thanks for all your hard work.

Jim


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Jim,
Since you are in Indiana I was able to send your package for about a buck cheaper.  When the tubes come in I will be able to send them to you no problem.

You should have your package on Saturday.
Mike


----------



## JimSwift

Mike & Linda

Went to the Post Office this morn & picked up y package. It actually was here Friday but we were out of town.

All is there.

Thanks again for all your hard work. As a new turner I really appreciate all of yours and everyone elses knowledge & kindness on this site.

Maybe I'll see you at the Boys & Girls club someday? When was the all day event planned for this summer at Gasoline Alley?
I haven't joined yet but next time I go there I'll be sure to sign up.

Jim


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Updates have been posted on page one.
If you are part of the group buy please review the update even if you have received your complete order.

Thanks for all those that have participated.  It is a lot of work but the kind comments we get from you make it well worth it.  Besides that we get a chance to look at kits that we do not carry.

Mike & Linda


----------



## Draken

Greetings Mike and Linda,

I've noticed that my order has been:
Draken - B/O 050-5008 Qty 1 - Complete order waiting to ship.
for a couple of days now, and was just curious when it would changed to shipped.  Thanks again for hosting this GB, and your work with the Mug Shots contest.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

James,
That means that the complete (whole) order is ready to ship once the B/O on the 050-5008 are in.  Some folks had a partial order sent even though they had a B/O.

Mike


----------



## Draken

Oh, misread it.  I thought it meant the BO was in, and the order was now complete.  Sorry about that! [B)]  Are the BO items still expected around the middle of this month?

Thanks!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

James & Steve....

Just got off the phone with CSUSA.  Seems that there was a problem with the lead going back up in the mechanism when people would write with them.  They were sent back as defective and they are waiting on word from Tiawan.  When they are fixed they will be sent via boat not air.  So we are looking at two months most likely at this point.  I am going to ship your orders to you.  Do you want to continue to wait on these or do you want a refund?  Either way is fine by me.

Mike


----------



## Draken

My current order has a chrome version of the ones sent back.  Will it have any issues with the lead that the other ones had?  If the chrome ones are fine, and CSUSA is fine with sending a chrome one instead of the black Ti (same price), that would be a suitable alternative for me.  If that is not possible, then a refund for the one item will suffice.

Thanks,
James


----------



## Dan_F

My package arrived today in good shape. Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## Draken

Package arrived last night and in good condition.  Thanks you for hosting the GB and enduring the back order headaches.

Thanks!


----------

